# Max pwr out of SR20ET?



## AUSRUBIN (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard that with stock SR20 internal's you can get max 340RWHP has anyone there done this? Of course you have to put bigger turbo and front mount intercooler and more boost! Just curious to see if anyone has done this  .


----------

